# PepPharm / Superman line



## Volheel (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to these guys? I ordered from them for 3 yrs. I know they took a long break last year, but now I enter every email they've given me with their securenym address and I get a message that it wasn't found. Anyone have any idea?

Thanks in advance. New to this board, but excited


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2013)

Volheel, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 2, 2013)

Before my time but welcome.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro ......
*


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 2, 2013)

They are still in business and good to go.


----------



## brazey (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------

